# A3 quattro 3.2 5 door



## ElectronFlux (Jul 29, 2001)

Saw in one of the car mags, that a 5door quattro A3 is due for 2005 
That sounds like a nice ride for those of us in winter states, in a small package useful for urban driving.
And it would be a great option for people who are intrested in the Golf W32 and those of us in North America who always wanted a 5 door Golf. 
Does anyone have any further information?
thnx,


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: A3 quattro 3.2 5 door (ElectronFlux)*

All the US car mags have had items on it. They predict we will get the Avant version first (yeah!)


----------



## aglio (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: A3 quattro 3.2 5 door (NC-GTI)*

are there any official pics of what it will look like?? all i can find are 3dr pics


----------



## Audiboy871 (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: A3 quattro 3.2 5 door (aglio)*

http://www.stern.de/sport-moto...L2_st
check this, there is 2 pics of a 5 door A3!!


----------



## aglio (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: A3 quattro 3.2 5 door (Audiboy871)*

thanks for the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: A3 quattro 3.2 5 door (aglio)*

for the lazy people


----------

